# Rokinon FE8M-C 8mm Fisheye f/3.5



## brownieapple (Jan 27, 2011)

here is the  amazon link to the fisheye that i want. i am kinda disappointed that it is f/3.5 wish i could find one faster for a cheaper price.

but what i am really here for is if anyone has used this lens or knows someone or something. any kind of feedback about the lens is wanted!


----------



## brownieapple (Jan 28, 2011)

Nobody? Dang    okay


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is a review of the lens. It is made by Samyang and rebranded under various names besides Rokinon, including Bower and Vivitar.

Samyang 8 mm f/3.5 Aspherical IF MC Fish-eye review - Introduction - Lenstip.com

Faster lenses cost more to make and cost more to buy.


----------



## brownieapple (Jan 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> Here is a review of the lens. It is made by Samyang and rebranded under various names besides Rokinon, including Bower and Vivitar.
> 
> Samyang 8 mm f/3.5 Aspherical IF MC Fish-eye review - Introduction - Lenstip.com
> 
> Faster lenses cost more to make and cost more to buy.



thanks KmH that helped out a lot. 

i think i may still keep an eye on this lens for when i have some money to spend. even though it only gives me ~160ish degrees on my 1.6x sensor. but who will notice ~20 degrees right..


----------

